# cryptocoryne wendtii v. "tropica"



## ereefer (Jul 14, 2007)

I have been reading a bit here, and I am curious to what is so special about "cryptos"? At least to devote a whole thread. I am just so new to this I am not aware... is this like acros in reef tanks? I have one of these, the one listed in the title or bronze wendth crypto... is this difficult to keep? Thanks and I am sorry if I should have posted this question somewhere else.
Eirik


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I think the charm of crypts is that they can either be a newbie's first plant or a challenge for the most advanced aquarist. They have a lovely growth habit and grow at a moderate pace in a variety of lights with and without CO2. What more could you ask from a plant?

The plant that you have is very easy. I have some, myself and have no complaints.  Plant it in the mid-ground of the tank and don't move it often. Do not be alarmed if it 'melts', at first. That is simply what crypts do.  To propagate the plant, pull up a mature clump and split it into plantlets. Enjoy your crypts!

Here is a link from the plant finder for a similar plant. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=71&category=genus&spec=Cryptocoryne


----------



## ereefer (Jul 14, 2007)

Kelley said:


> I think the charm of crypts is that they can either be a newbie's first plant or a challenge for the most advanced aquarist. They have a lovely growth habit and grow at a moderate pace in a variety of lights with and without CO2. What more could you ask from a plant?
> 
> The plant that you have is very easy. I have some, myself and have no complaints.  Plant it in the mid-ground of the tank and don't move it often. Do not be alarmed if it 'melts', at first. That is simply what crypts do.  To propagate the plant, pull up a mature clump and split it into plantlets. Enjoy your crypts!
> 
> Here is a link from the plant finder for a similar plant. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=71&category=genus&spec=Cryptocoryne


Thanks so much for the fast response. I am glad it is a cool plant. The guy who set me up is cool, so I did not suspect he would steer me wrong. Thanks again.
Eirik


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

This is one plant that you just can't go wrong with. As long as you have enough light to grow plants, these should do well for you.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Have a read here: http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/index.html

They're one of if not the most complex families of aquarium plants and has been pointed out range frmo stupid-easy to grow to ones that nobody can keep alive (despite the fact they obviously grow well enough in the wild).

I have a suspicion the rarity and difficulty is one of the attractions. It's not like they're water sprite or something.


----------



## ereefer (Jul 14, 2007)

Kelley said:


> This is one plant that you just can't go wrong with. As long as you have enough light to grow plants, these should do well for you.


I have a 2X 96 watt pc fix over a 20 long


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

ereefer said:


> I have a *2X 96 *watt pc fix over a *20 long*


 !!!! Please tell me one of these stats is a TYPO!?!? I think 192watts is WAY too much light for a 20. You're looking at 9.6 wpg (watts per gallon). You may run into tons of problems balancing a tank with this much light.


----------



## ereefer (Jul 14, 2007)

Mud Pie Mama said:


> !!!! Please tell me one of these stats is a TYPO!?!? I think 192watts is WAY too much light for a 20. You're looking at 9.6 wpg (watts per gallon). You may run into tons of problems balancing a tank with this much light.


Nope no typo. I only run midday for 3 hours. The photosynthesis in my tank is just amazing. I have a very smart expert helping me with this so I have been following his advice closely.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Is he selling you the stuff too?


----------



## ereefer (Jul 14, 2007)

rs79 said:


> Is he selling you the stuff too?


No, I work for a LFS in the detroit area, I only bought the fluval 2 there and the replacement bulbs for the fixture I already Have, The flourite and my plants were bought there, but he walked with me and I pointed out the ones I really liked and he said yes or no, drew me out an aquascape guide(which I followed loosely) and away I go. It's been running since sunday.
Eirik


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Mud Pie Mama said:


> !!!! Please tell me one of these stats is a TYPO!?!? I think 192watts is WAY too much light for a 20. You're looking at 9.6 wpg (watts per gallon). You may run into tons of problems balancing a tank with this much light.


^ was my thought too. Your setup is more appropriate to red Cabombas & Myriophyllums (SP?) and difficult lawn plants (or SPS corals) than to Crypts. I'm surprised Crypts don't shrivel up under that much light.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Crypts grow in full sun in the wild, just look at the biotope pics on Jan's site.

But they don't *need* that kind of light. They do well in shade too.


----------



## ereefer (Jul 14, 2007)

rs79 said:


> Crypts grow in full sun in the wild, just look at the biotope pics on Jan's site.
> 
> But they don't *need* that kind of light. They do well in shade too.


Well you all obviously know more than me, so I REALLY appreciate everyone's advice. If this crypto doesn't do well for me within a few weeks I will trade it for something else. Thank you everyone!
Eirik
BTW: I just read that it is a foreground plant, and was given to me to plant midground in front of all the eyesore's(equipment)???


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

In your tank it will be a mid- or even background plant. That designation is not always related to the depth of the individual tank.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Keep in mind that Crypts tend to grow tallest when they're under dim light in a deep tank. Under high light with lots of space in a less tall tank they'll put their leaves horizontal, will be more colorful, but smaller. The same species can be a 2" tall brown plant that fills a circle 6 inches in one tank and a nearly foot tall green plant going straight up in another tank. Some species are more ploymorphic than other but to an extent they all do this.


----------



## ereefer (Jul 14, 2007)

rs79 said:


> Keep in mind that Crypts tend to grow tallest when they're under dim light in a deep tank. Under high light with lots of space in a less tall tank they'll put their leaves horizontal, will be more colorful, but smaller. The same species can be a 2" tall brown plant that fills a circle 6 inches in one tank and a nearly foot tall green plant going straight up in another tank. Some species are more ploymorphic than other but to an extent they all do this.


So you're saying I should move them towards the front and find something else to go in the back to hide the filter and co2 ladder?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Crypts tend to grow the tallest when they are in a thickly grown-in stand. When they start reaching over each other they can get too tall. The more space you give each plant, the more it will 'lay out' it's leaves rather than growing straight up.


----------



## ereefer (Jul 14, 2007)

SCMurphy said:


> Crypts tend to grow the tallest when they are in a thickly grown-in stand. When they start reaching over each other they can get too tall. The more space you give each plant, the more it will 'lay out' it's leaves rather than growing straight up.


so if I bunch them closer together, they will grow "up" correct. I don't know what a thickly grown in stand is... sorry. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, that will speed it up, the crypts will fill in the stand for you.


----------

